

Ask HN:How did you monetized your website? - justplay

For me,I can develop,deploy and market website but when i think about monetization i sweat out,it is very hard . It will be great for me(and others too) if you please share your experience how did you monetize your website.
Thank you.
======
thenomad
It very much depends on the website.

Some websites will be best running Adsense. Seriously. I know a guy who, at
its peak, was running a website making 5 figures a month off Adsense.

Many websites will work well with affiliate marketing - find a product that
your audience wants that has an affiliate program (where you're paid
commission for either selling it or generating leads) and recommend that to
your audience.

Others are obvious fits for a designed product, or an email list, or upsell to
consultancy, or - the list goes on.

There's no one-size-fits-all solution, I'm afraid.

It also depends on the person running the website. Do you like doing A/B tests
and have a gift for selling? Affiliate marketing may be the way forward. Are
you a fantastic writer? Ebooks, my friend, ebooks. Do you love interacting
with your community, have a skill for building huge traffic, but hate selling?
Adsense.

~~~
justplay
No,I'm afraid but am not great writer but what I am creating will bring huge
traffic on my website(or say blog).

After hearing lot of suggestions and googling, i found that i will use Adsense
as default way for generating revenue with upgrade plan which can filter ads
and provide other fancy extra things.

Thanks for your help

------
iSloth
If it's just as website without selling services then your probably going to
be looking at advertising.

~~~
justplay
seriously saying,I don't think ads are the true solution for a monetization.
Users are visiting on our website to read content(or to use our service) and
if we show them ad they will leave our website.We don't want them to leave, i
invested $1oooo+ to bring users to my website and now i showing the route
abandon my website...

In the fastmoving world where everything is going better, it is hard to
believe that ads are still surviving and sitting comfortably; where all
entrepreneurs cleverness goes , why don't they solve this problem.

~~~
mppatterson
Most people won't simply leave if the ads are not intrusive; many of the
people who are annoyed by ads will already have Adblock installed, anyway.

Did you consider having a paywall for a portion of your content?

~~~
justplay
I think and believe that Adblock is mostly used by technical person ; non-
technical person may not know or use such services.

Payway is good but it will limit the audience which I really don't want.

Something i think i should run donation campaign then deep inside i accept
that i am not Wikipedia.

------
meerita
I monetized it with good content. I got hired along the years because my
writings.

------
bediger4000
I choose to not monetize my website
([http://www.stratigery.com](http://www.stratigery.com)). I saw advertising
very obviously corrupting newspapers in the 80s and 90s, and I view that
corruption as part of why newspapers didn't adapt to The Internet. I decided
to avoid all that potential bad influence by not monetizing.

~~~
awestley
I don't think you can assume everyone is in the same boat as you. Using
something like AdSense isn't going to "corrupt" this guy's website. It's not
like Google is making him do ads for Viagra. The key, like with most things,
is moderation.

